# John Clarke and Tom Blackman Photoshoot pics at Evolution Gym



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The wednesday before the Gravesend John and I did a photoshoot at Ninepacks gym (Which is AWESOME by the way)

Pics below with the write up from John.

I should just like to say that John CHEATED and ate a cheesecake and tanned up to look full as fcuk and make me look white as snow. I think I wont be giving him Pre photoshoot advice again when I'm with him and depleted lol. 

--------------------------------------------------------------

Last Wednesday myself and Tom went to Paul Booth's (Nine Pack) gym in Manchester for a photo shoot with Alex Mckenna that will be appearing in the Beef magazine around October.

Myself and Tom had a great day and was lots of fun although I felt like an infant standing next to Tom and to be fair to Tom he was at the end of his depletion and had not had carbs for 3 days so battled through and still looked huge. Where as I had eaten around 1000 grams of carbs from 5HITE including a family size cheese cake, apple pie, family size whole nut and some other treats following my show on the Saturday and actually felt better for it lol but back to the diet now.

Want to say a BIG thank you to Paul Booth for making us so welcome and his gym is amazing and him and John have made such a great job so they both deserve the success that is coming there way. I also met Lin from the board who is lovely and is strong as an ox i was shocked watching her lift those weights.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You both look absolutely quality!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

And I can't believe that's how Tom looks "depleated" LOL! wtf!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

both looking great!

gym seems a great environment too, even the colour scheme reminds me of the proper american gold's gyms.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome photos, awesome physiques!!! :thumb:

ps... clarkey how white are those teeth lmao!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i like the one where you're having a cuddle in your pants, lol 

depending on which way you look at it Tom (whether you are looking for the crown or not) it could sway the poll your way in the gayness poll 

In all seriousness looking really good, and John, great improvements mate well done!!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

LOOKING CLASS GUY'S


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

erm...dear god!

both look awesome :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

could the pics be any bigger smurf man


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW awesome guys!! xx:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

fantastic guys :thumb: lets just say it made the women doing cv alot easier to handle that day :laugh:

Linda x


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I also enjoy the cuddle pants picture....like a big cuddley bear fest

But also those are a serious set of wheels you are both sporting, Bravo


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> could the pics be any bigger smurf man


From the guy who has the biggest avatar on the board.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great shots guys, both looking fantastic. All bodes very well for the British in 8 weeks time!!

J


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics lads


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking awesome both of you


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

both look very good! cclarkery you made some massive improvmens the last year massively high reading on the gay ometer tho LOL


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks guys and girls for all the comments its great to get feedback even if its to say im now on the gay ometer for my tight hot pants LMAO...


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

you both looking ace lads, oh yeah john my sister says a big hello shes your dental nurse in Nottingham she's havin a look at your pics now :thumb:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

nigs66 said:


> you both looking ace lads, oh yeah john my sister says a big hello shes your dental nurse in Nottingham she's havin a look at your pics now :thumb:


Thanks mate...lol say hello to her for me..small world


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

A couple of great physiques there lads!! Looking very good the pair of ya.


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah too small a world sometimes mate, shes a crazy chic is my sister and you trust her putting things in your mouth:whistling:

best of luck again to you


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice pants mighty mouse......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> From the guy who has the biggest avatar on the board.


it is not that big mate, you think it is because your so small 

John i wore the same GASP pants on my shoot


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Thanks guys and girls for all the comments its great to get feedback even if its to say im now on the gay ometer for my tight hot pants LMAO...


They are only gay from a mans point of view John


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> John i wore the same GASP pants on my shoot


two wrongs dont make a right Paul!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i can see how some could be jealous of me and john as you need decent legs to wear them


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

You've made me weep a little tear of acceptance


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> From the guy who has the biggest avatar on the board.


Tom - would it be fair to say you have overcome your genetics to get to where you are now?

I was shocked as to how small your ankles and wrists looked against your quads and arms. I'd always put you down as a meso somatype - are you in fact naturally an ecto?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You both look amazing. Truly Inspirational.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tall - I dont know really because all my family are short stocky types. My dads calfs are massive and he never trains.

I do have really small joints which is good for bbing but I've always had a athletic physique.

Also because my shoulders (clavicles) are wide I wont really reach my true potential until I fill out more on this area as on stage at the moment I think I look a little blocky. More size on upper chest and traps will create a more pleasing physique.

However I have overcome certain obstacles to get where I am in terms of genetics and structure, my chest for example always overpowered my physique but now I think I've balanced out a bit more.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Tall - I dont know really because all my family are short stocky types. My dads calfs are massive and he never trains.
> 
> I do have really small joints which is good for bbing but I've always had a athletic physique.
> 
> ...


PMSL. Your chest was always massive and you're complaining...? :lol:

Nice work both of you.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pix guys.

Both of you looking fantastic.

Clarkey, best ive seen you look mate, nice lines and added size, nice pleasing shape.

Tom, youre looking wicked mate, youve continued to improve, dont put yourself down saying your chest is overpowering! Your chest looks awesome mate and so do your other muscle groups!

You have a really good symetrical physique and nice lines with it. Enough size to be there with the top in the light heavies (you are amongst the top in the light heavies!) and also nice lines aswell, everything lookin great mate. If you get your condition nailed then i think you can be top 3 in light heavies this year, all the best.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Adam mate, see u at the Brits if u go.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How did I miss this?

Tom, you look so strong, both of you guys look awesome.....................impressive.....


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the pair of you look awesome lads


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

truly motivational, u both look awsome. out of curiousity what weight r u both there? :thumb:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Grant i was 77kg on the day.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fab pics!!! I may even have drooled slightly

And the pants aren't gay! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Fab pics!!! I may even have drooled slightly
> 
> And the pants aren't gay! :thumb:


Now thats exactly what I said Beck, the guys are obv jealous :thumbup1:

Linda xx


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

both looking very impressive, nice going 

and Tom, poor you to have an over powering chest  I feel your pain brother


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, both looking awesome.

Clarkey; you need to do an ad for ''Colgate''


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

both looking awsome!!

are you both doing the british??

im going down to it for the first time this year, cant wait!!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Ditto everyone else,you both look awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

thank you all for your comments. Adam theres a lot of stiff competition at the LH class on Oct 19 so that means a lot to me thanks.

I was 88kg I think on the day.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Fab pics!!! I may even have drooled slightly
> 
> And the pants aren't gay! :thumb:


Thanks Beklet...Ive actually taken to doing my Sunday house work in my hotpants and pink rubber gloves...dont tell the neighbours 



chrisj22 said:


> Yep, both looking awesome.
> 
> Clarkey; you need to do an ad for ''Colgate''


Chris funny you should say that mate....WATCH THIS SPACE thats all im saying :wink:



coco said:


> both looking awsome!!
> 
> are you both doing the british??
> 
> im going down to it for the first time this year, cant wait!!!


Cheers Coco yes both doing British Im doing under 80kg Intermedietes and Tom is doing under 90kg. When you competing again mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Clarkey, i know the dental nurse at your dentist and she thinks your hot!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

both looking solid guys


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Thanks Beklet...Ive actually taken to doing my Sunday house work in my hotpants and pink rubber gloves...dont tell the neighbours
> 
> Chris funny you should say that mate....WATCH THIS SPACE thats all im saying :wink:
> 
> Cheers Coco yes both doing British Im doing under 80kg Intermedietes and Tom is doing under 90kg. *When you competing again mate*?


next year for me mate, hopefully made some improvments.

my condition is my main priority this time round, thanks for asking

cant wait to see you 2 on stage at the british!! will be giving you all a shout lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Clarkey, i know the dental nurse at your dentist and she thinks your hot!! LOL


she's not the only one  :whistling:

Stumpina x


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great look.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cracking pics mate, jealous as.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

pics are from 2008! look great though, i know from recent pics Clarkey has a lot more size on him.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> nice to see former bodybuilder Tom promoting the Mr fitness look !!!  a category often overlooked- well done Tom good to see you supporting this class


pr**k


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Jeeeez this was some time ago...tried to forget about those hot pants lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jeez where do I start with these hobbit-erotic pics..

err ****-erotic my bad


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

DB said:


> Jeez where do I start with these hobbit-erotic pics..
> 
> err ****-erotic my bad


PR1CK lol how did I know you would be on here with minutes lmao...hope your good mate.


----------

